# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  دروس في الكيمياء

## أميرة قوس النصر

*تفضلو اخواني هذا الموقع امكن يفيدكم وفيه جميع دروس الكيميا تقريبا للصف الأول ثنوي * http://www.khayma.com/chim/c1.htm

----------


## ابو نعيم

يسلمووووووووووو مها 
موضوع مهم لطلاب الاول ثانوي والتوجيهي

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة مها على الدورس المفيدة ومجهودك الرائع

----------


## زمن المحبة

شكرا

----------


## يعقوب فوزي

شكرا كتيير

----------


## بهاء البافاري

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## خالد احمد

مشكور

----------


## sozy79

الله يعطيك العافي :Icon30:  :Icon30: ة

----------


## مات قلبي

مساء الخير 
انا عضو جديد وان شاء الله نصير اصحاب

----------


## مات قلبي

مرحبا  كيفــــــــــــــــــــم 
ان شاء الله استفيد

----------


## 7amody

mshkooor

----------


## 7amody

shkrn

----------


## 7amody

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الغزل العذري

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## احمد معروف عبيدات

مشكور على هذا الجهدالامام

----------


## خديجة

بارك الله فيكي

----------

